# Baxter Heparin recall



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

Today's New York Times has an article about a recall of heparin from Baxter Pharmaceuticals.

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/29/us/29heparin.html?_r=1&ex=1362027600&en=31e01a204a05796b&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=slogin

/links


----------

